# Mid April



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

A friend of mine comes down for a couple weeks in April every year and we usually hit the beach pretty hard for Pompano. He will be down the second week of April this year and I would like to take him to try to catch something new for a couple of days . When I lived in Navarre I think I remember the King bite being good that time of year, but I could be wrong. How bout some sheepshead? They gonna be around Bob Sikes by any chance? We will be landlocked. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

If there are any cobia left, you should be in the middle of their migration. Jack crevalle and spanish mackeral should be pushing through also. Might be a little early for kings by a week or two. Good luck.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bodupp said:


> If there are any cobia left, you should be in the middle of their migration. Jack crevalle and spanish mackeral should be pushing through also. Might be a little early for kings by a week or two. Good luck.


Thank you I appreciate it!


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

April is my favorite time for big trout. If you can wade somewhere, I would be on them. 

If you get a warm spell, the king bite can pickup. Spring kings tend to be better sized.


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Walton County said:


> April is my favorite time for big trout. If you can wade somewhere, I would be on them.
> 
> If you get a warm spell, the king bite can pickup. Spring kings tend to be better sized.


Thank you! I was thinking about trying Naval Oaks to see what we could stir up while wading


----------

